# Sourdough from Birth...



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

As I have not had my own levain or sourdough starter for a few years and was inspired by 

 oldsmokerdude
 's thread "Sourdough Asiago Bagels" (see link):

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sourdough-asiago-bagels.280031/

I recalled how much I enjoyed baking with living yeast. How much better the bread tastes, how much better it is on the mouthfeel, how much better it looks. So I have decided to start a diary thread of my walk to hopefully great sourdough starter (levain). Then into some successful and I'm sure some unsuccessful breads. :)

As most, if not all of you reading this know yeast is a living creature... starters/levains can live for years, decades, even longer if properly cared for. Like a pet, well more like a plant, it needs to be watered and fed.

In an attempt to curb any confusion, I want to let anyone reading this know I will be using the word levain often. This is simply a French word for starter. But for my journey in this thread, Starter (Sourdough Starter) will be the portion of my creature I will keep. Levain will be the portion I will use in the making of any breads.

Just getting to a mature stater will take approximately 9-10 days, maybe more if I screw up, miss a feeding, or something of the likes.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

*Day 1 - 09/26/18 @ 6:30pm - 85* in kitchen:*

First the ingredients: Bob's Red Mill Organic Whole Grain Dark Rye Flour (Stone Ground) & Water (distill, purified, filtered)

Tools: Mixing container, kitchen scale, storage container, spatula

The whole grain rye just has so many more microorganisms, it does help the process along.

The "stuff":








Weighing the Rye Flour (100 grams) out... I use a 60/40 water mix, but you can do a 50/50 mix if you like. I will do 50/50 mixes when feeding, which will be every time from after this initial creation.






Tare your scale after weighing the flour. So you can just add the water.

Weighing the water (150 grams) out... (make sure your water is about 80*)







Mix well...







Place into storage container... (I will be changing storage containers to something more appealing to look at soon)







Place into larger container... (when it begins to ferment, it will grow, and if you dont place it in a larger container, it will make a mess)







Cover lightly with a lid... (In the first few pics I was going to use cheese cloth, but I decided to just use the container lid)







At this point let it sit for 24 hours in a moderately temperature room 75* - 85* with 80* being ideal.

Will post pics tomorrow of the starter after 24 hours and when I feed it tonight. Be good all!

*Day 2 - 09/27/18 @ 6:45pm - 80* in kitchen:*

Picked up some Organic All Purpose Flour to mix with the Rye Flour for the feedings of the Starter:

This is what the starter looked like @ 6:45pm... (24 hours after making)
















(Ref: 24 hours earlier)​
NOTE: I did not take a pic of me portioning out the starter. Place 75 grams of the original starter in a clean container & discard the rest.

Feed 1: 50 grams Rye Flour + 50 grams Organic AP Flour...






(Sorry guys, forgot to take the 100 gram pic with the Organic AP Flour)


Now add 100 grams bottled water...






*
*
Mix flour/water mix and add it to the 75 gram portioned starter in the new container.













Lid loose on top... let sit for another 24 hours...


(Okay, okay... let's peek at it 12 hours later... 9/28/18 - 6:30am)













[In best Austin Powers voice....] "Yeah baby!"

Cant wait to get home and see... I fear it may go over the small container. Well thats what the second container is meant to catch.

Tune in tomorrow... same Bat time, same Bat channel...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2018)

FEED ME, SEYMOUR!


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 27, 2018)

I've been wanting to try this myself so I'll be watching the thread! Good info about the whole grain rye having more critters in it. ;)


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> FEED ME, SEYMOUR!



LOL... Exactly!



WaterRat said:


> I've been wanting to try this myself so I'll be watching the thread! Good info about the whole grain rye having more critters in it. ;)





 WaterRat
 - Im not so worried about the sourdough starter... its the bread Ill be making. lol 

I look forward to any comments, advise, or info from one and all!


----------



## link (Sep 27, 2018)

This is great, thanks for posting this.
Link


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

link said:


> This is great, thanks for posting this.
> Link



You are welcome 

 link
 ! Stay tuned...


----------



## motocrash (Sep 27, 2018)

My last one died from malnutrition:( I'll try this with rye and see if I can remember to feed it.Guess I wasn't baking enough.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 27, 2018)

Interested bystander....


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

motocrash said:


> My last one died from malnutrition:( I'll try this with rye and see if I can remember to feed it.Guess I wasn't baking enough.



Hahaha... I had a starter that was almost a year that died on my for non-feeding as well. Was distracted by a woman... not spending enough time at home.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Interested bystander....



Well, if the breads from this starter turn out like my last breads made with starter, Ill be hooked all over again.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 27, 2018)

I want to get hooked...saw the other thread and am very anxious to make my own asciago this fall.  Didn't realize it might be fairly easy.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 27, 2018)

Xendau said:


> WaterRat
> - Im not so worried about the sourdough starter... its the bread Ill be making. lol



Ha, I hear that. My Great Grandfather owned a bakery, my Great Uncle took it over, my Dad worked there sometimes in high school/college. I've baked corn bread. From a box. Oh, and cookies, yeah.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

LOL 

 WaterRat


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Xendau! I've been "hooked on" sourdough baking for about five years (this time). I've won a couple local contests with some of my creations so am super interested in swapping recipes. I still need to get my Sourdough Asiago Bagel recipe up but will do so in the next day or so.



Xendau said:


> starters/levains can live for years, decades, even longer if properly cared for


My current starter is five years old (I keep the "born on" date on a label on the container). My dad had a starter that he kept going for nearly 25 years.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 28, 2018)

*Day 2 - 09/27/18 @ 6:45pm - 80* in kitchen:*

Picked up some Organic All Purpose Flour to mix with the Rye Flour for the feedings of the Starter:

This is what the starter looked like @ 6:45pm... (24 hours after making)
















(Ref: 24 hours earlier)​
NOTE: I did not take a pic of me portioning out the starter. Place 75 grams of the original starter in a clean container & discard the rest.

Feed 1: 50 grams Rye Flour + 50 grams Organic AP Flour...






(Sorry guys, forgot to take the 100 gram pic with the Organic AP Flour)


Now add 100 grams bottled water...






*
*
Mix flour/water mix and add it to the 75 gram portioned starter in the new container.













Lid loose on top... let sit for another 24 hours...


(Okay, okay... let's peek at it 12 hours later... 9/28/18 - 6:30am)













[In best Austin Powers voice....] "Yeah baby!"

Cant wait to get home and see... I fear it may go over the small container. Well thats what the second container is meant to catch.

Tune in tomorrow... same Bat time, same Bat channel...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2018)

Judy bought some sour dough starter from King Arthur flour that was started over 100 years ago. She has to feed it weekly & she usually makes at least one loaf of bread each time she feeds it. I don't know if it makes a difference how old the original starter is, but this one sure makes some awesome bread!! We are both looking forward to making the asiago sourdough bagels.
Al


----------



## Xendau (Sep 28, 2018)

SmokinAl
 - King Arthur starter is said to be from New England around the 1700s... 

It may be older than you think :eek:;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2018)

Xendau said:


> SmokinAl
> - King Arthur starter is said to be from New England around the 1700s...
> 
> It may be older than you think :eek:;)



I thought that is what they said when Judy bought it, that it was from the 1700's. I don't  know if that makes a difference, but as I said it sure make some good bread!
Al


----------



## Xendau (Oct 3, 2018)

Sorry guys... I am going to have to start over. Had an emergency come up and didnt feed for two days. No pics... blah, blah, blah.

I will begin editing the second post as of tomorrow (I will start the starter tonight). Again, my apologies. :oops:


----------

